# What does "Strike off listed mean"



## dcity91

What does "Strike Off Listed" mean when it is written by the CRO in their website. Does the company still exist?


----------



## mf1

dcity91 said:


> What does "Strike Off Listed" mean when it is written by the CRO in their website. Does the company still exist?



The company still exists but it has failed to file necessary paperwork - usually the annual return.

The company needs to face up to its obligations failing which it will be struck off. 

mf


----------



## DB74

mf1 said:


> The company still exists but it has failed to file necessary paperwork - usually the annual return.
> 
> The company needs to face up to its obligations failing which it will be struck off.
> 
> mf



A company which has no assets or liabilities can opt to be voluntarily struck off the register rather than go through an expensive liquidation process so it doesn't necessarily mean that the company is remiss in its filing requirements.


----------



## WizardDr

This usually triggers the Revenue to seek Directors to pay O/s VAT and PAYE obligations ..still obliged to file Returns and I dont think its the same as a voluntray strike off..


----------



## T McGibney

WizardDr said:


> This usually triggers the Revenue to seek Directors to pay O/s VAT and PAYE obligations ..still obliged to file Returns and I dont think its the same as a voluntray strike off..



Incorrect, at least as regards voluntary strikeoffs.  is correct.

Voluntary Strike off cannot happen without prior clearance from Revenue. A company listed for voluntary strike-off will be denoted as "Strike Off Listed" but will have no outstanding Revenue liabilities or returns.


----------



## WizardDr

@TMcGibney - a voluntary strike off is where all the o/s liabilities have been paid etc. er "..I don't thinks its the same as a voluntary strike off' to clarify the clarification  so correct actually.


----------



## T McGibney

Fair enough if your info was correct, but it was perhaps a bit unclear. 

Just to emphasise, being denoted as "Strike Off Listed" on cro.ie does not "trigger the Revenue to seek Directors to pay O/s VAT and PAYE obligations".


----------



## Daisy2012

I've been through the voluntary strike off and before you can be listed for strike off (which takes a few months) you have to have a letter from revenue to say that you do not owe them any money. You can not apply for voluntary strike off if you owe anybody any money - including revenue. Well, for the pedantics amongst you, yes you can apply but you are not eligible.


----------



## capnhand

Hi

If you want to know whether it is a voluntary strike off (where the company has no asset and liabilities and asks for it to be removed from the registrar of companies voluntarily) and an involuntary strike off (where the company is struck off involuntarily for failing to file returns) then you just check the list of filed documents. 

If it is a voluntary strike off, you will see the company haa filed a Form H15 which applies for the voluntary strike off. CRO will not accept this form without a letter of no objection from the revenue and a statement from the directors that the company has no assets or liabilities.

The revenue may or may not decide to chase the company for outstanding taxes if it is struck off involuntarily. However the company has limited liability and only in exceptional circumstances can it persue the directors personally. Also the company presumably may have no funds, and would also need to be reinstated so it is not likely to be worthwhile for the revenue to do this normally.

However, the directors of the company are still required to file a personal tax return at the end of October every year. If they drew a salary from the company and the company did not pay the PAYE/PRSI or USC, then the directors will not be able to claim the credit for PAYE paid. So effectively the directors can be persued for any of their own PAYE not paid by the company in their personal capacity.

Hope this helps

capnhand


----------



## WizardDr

I think the general revenue practice is to pursue the Directors for o/s returns.


----------

